# Was macht dieser Widerstand ?



## gasch1987 (17 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

weiß hier jemand was das genau für ein Widerstand ist und worauf man achten muss beim Austausch. gbs 30/265 e 8r2 10 wm50

Das Teil sitzt vor der Feldversorgung für einen Gleichstrommotor.

https://www.buerklin.com/medias/sys...36178206/technical-data-sheet-de-20160422.pdf 


:lol::lol:


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Oktober 2018)

Angesichts der Leistungsfestigkeit würde ich mal auf Bremswiderstand tippen. Worauf Du beim Tausch achten musst? Na ja, ich würde mal sagen, dass der Ersatz ähnliche Daten (Widerstand, maximale Leistung, usw.) haben muss natürlich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Oktober 2018)

Was der Widerstand macht hängt davon ab ob ein Reihenschluss- oder Nebenschluss- / fremderregter Motor vorliegt.

Bei einem Fremderregten würde der Widerstand eine Feldschwächung in der Erregerwicklung verursachen, was zu einem Anstieg der Drehzahl führt. Du hast ja keine weiteren elektrischen Daten des Motors genannt, aber eine Erregerwicklung hat so bei mittlerer Leistung meistens einen Widerstand von ein paar hundert Ohm. Da wären dann die 8,2 Ohm zur Feldschwächung ein sehr geringer Wert und würden die Drehzahl nur sehr gering ändern. Könnte sein dass es dafür ist, aufgrund des Wertes aber unwahrscheinlich.

Bei einem Reihenschlussmotor könnte der Widerstand wie schon vermutet zur Widerstandsbremsung dienen und ist in dem Fall in Reihe mit Anker und Erregung geschaltet.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, dass es sich um einen Anlasswiderstand bei einem Reihenschlussmotor handelt, dieser müsste dann aber nach dem Anlauf überbrückt werden.


----------



## gasch1987 (18 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Hilfe 

auf den Motor steht Nebenschlussmotor hier noch ein paar Daten zum Motor 

28-430 V
272A
50-2400 1/min

Fremd Err. 340V

Für mich ist eig. die Frage ob ich diesen S2 gbs 30/265 e 8r2 10% wm50 ersetzen kann durch einen GBS 30/265E 15R 10% WM110.

Weil der Orginale eine Lieferzeit von 8 Wochen hat :-(


----------



## Gleichstromer (18 Oktober 2018)

Du kannst auch Widerstände in Reihe oder parallel schalten, z. B. 4,7 + 2,2 + 1 = 7,9 Ohm oder 15 // 18 = 8,2 Ohm, je nachdem welche Werte verfügbar sind. 

Hauptsache der Widerstandswert liegt um die 8,2 Ohm und die Belastbarkeit der Widerstände nicht unter der des originalen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Oktober 2018)

gasch1987 schrieb:


> Hallo, danke fÃ¼r die schnelle Hilfe
> 
> auf den Motor steht Nebenschlussmotor hier noch ein paar Daten zum Motor
> 
> ...



Ok, bei ca. 110 kW Motorleistung sind die 8,2 Ohm zur Feldschwächung auch realistisch. Die Erregerwicklung hat dann vermutlich einen Widerstand im Bereich von um die 50 Ohm.

Laut Typangabe besitzt dein Widerstand auch noch eine Abgriffmöglichkeit. Wenn diese genutzt wurde, dann musst du das bei der Verwendung eines anderen Widerstandes natürlich auch noch beachten. Wenn der alte Widerstand so defekt ist dass sich nichts mehr elektrisch nachmessen lässt, dann kannst du den Abgriffpunkt auch mit einem Lineal nachmessen und daraus den eingestellten Widerstandswert ableiten.


----------



## gasch1987 (24 Oktober 2018)

Das ist richtig die angaben auf den Motor sind für das Feld 340 V 4,3 A  also müsste das Feld 79 Ohm als Wiederstand haben.

gemessen habe ich nur 30 Ohm ist die Wicklung dann defekt ?

Der Wiederstand scheint zur Feldschwächung zu sein da ich ja 400V als Fremderregung habe.


----------



## Gleichstromer (27 Oktober 2018)

Ja, dann hat die Erregerwicklung einen Windungsschluss, und der dadurch höhere Strom hat den Vorwiderstand gegrillt.

Im Zweifelsfall einen Elektromaschinenbauer hinzuziehen, die Erregerwicklung muss eh erneuert werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Oktober 2018)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall einen Elektromaschinenbauer hinzuziehen, die Erregerwicklung muss eh erneuert werden.


Hat er ja schon ;-)
Aber vorher auch mal auf Erdschluss messen, vielleicht ist das Teil ja auch nur feucht.


----------

